# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  طرق الطعن في الاحكام الادارية (eg)

## هيثم الفقى

*  طرق الطعن في فرنسا*

*  الطعن بالاستئناف*

 عموميات 
* شروط قبول الطعن*

*  الحكم في الاستئناف*

*  لا يترتب على رفع الاستئناف وقف تنفيذ الحكم*

* أنظمة خاصة للاستئناف*

* الطعن بالنقض*

 ( مقارنة بين الطعن بالنقض ودعوى الإلغاء - أوجه الشبه بين الدعويين - أوجه الخلاف بين الدعويين 
*  شروط قبول الطعن بالنقض*

* أوجه قبول الطعن بالنقض*

*  أثار الحكم في الطعن بالنقض*

*  التماس إعادة النظر*

* دعوى تصحيح الأخطاء المادية*

* المعارضة*

*  معارضة الخصم الثالث*

* الطعن لصالح القانون*

*  طرق الطعن المقررة في مصر*

*  الطعن بالاستئناف أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري*

 أولاً : الأحكام التي يجوز الطعن فيها بالاستئناف - ثانياً : مدة الطعن ثالثاً : ممن يقبل الطعن - رابعاً : أثر الطعن بالاستئناف - خامساً : الحكم في الاستئناف 
* الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا*

*  أحكام الطعن قبل صدور القانون رقم 86 لسنة 1969*

* طبيعة الطعن*

*  شروط قبول الطعن*

*  الأحكام التي يجوز الطعن فيها*

*  ممن يقبل الطعن*

*  ميعاد الطعن*

*  إجراءات رفع الطعن*

* الحكم في الطعن*

*  أسباب الطعن*

 1- بناء الحكم على مخالفة القانون أو خطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله 2- بطلان الحكم أو بطلان في الإجراءات يؤثر في الحكم 3- مخالفة حجية الشيء المقضي 4- عدم تقييد المحكمة بالأسباب التي ترد في صحيفة الطعن 
* دائرة فحص الطعون* 

*  أثر الطعن على تنفيذ الحكم*

* الفصل في الطعون وسلطة المحكمة الإدارية العليا*

*  الطعن بعد القانون رقم 86 لسنة 1969 وفي ظل القانون رقم 47 لسنة1973* 

* المبحث الثالث : الطعن الذي استحدثه القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1984*

* التماس إعادة النظر*

* الطعون غير المنصوص عليها*

----------

